# 97 Passat GLX oil sensor location?



## MalcolmCarmen (Jun 25, 2009)

My Passat's oil light and buzzer keeps coming on after the car is revved up a bit (it is just fine if I leave it idle or restart the car after it gets set off). It seems it's possibly a bad oil sensor (2 mechanics looked at it and said the oil seems to be fine for now, although a bad oil pump is possible).

Anyway, I was hoping to replace this myself but am not quite sure where it is (I've seen it said it's near the oil filer, on the oil flange -- I am not 100% sure where that is). I've got a picture of where I think it is. Unfortunately for me, the black cap you see in the picture doesn't want to come off by hand, so I am not sure what to do.

Here's an overview:
http://i34.tinypic.com/jt3x2b.jpg

Here's a bit closer in:
http://i37.tinypic.com/287f3n7.jpg

I would just have a shop change it, but the local VW dealership charges massive labor rates and my favorite mechanic is shying away from replacing it ("it's a dealer only part and we can't fix it" -- I found one online, though!)

I greatly appreciate any help you can provide!


----------

